# Yorkie looses eye



## Doug Shepherd (Jan 10, 2011)

This was disturbing. 

http://issuu.com/ilsespears/docs/action_alert1?mode=a_p


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

this could bring up a lot of different discussions- who is at fault, what kind of punishment should be brought about to the person that injures the dog they are fending off - what kind of protection should these type of employees have for themselves against aggressive dogs - It sure seems that type of response was extreme- and was it really necessary? So sad for the suffering the dog experienced, .... all of us that work with the more powerful and bigger dogs, look at a Yorkie as a little yappy harmless kind of dog-but I have seen some that will bite, will attack and people that don't have dogs, don't like dogs or are scared out of their mind at the sight of a dog- may run, may fight....
I would be pissed if that was done to my dog- but I also take precautions so the meter reader,UPS, etc are not going to face that situation, unless of course-they pass a certain point of entry that has clear warning signs....[-X


----------

